# liquid aromasin,adex,letro in EU



## SMALLbaby (Nov 27, 2013)

does anyone know good EU lab that has liquid form AI?? 

thanks


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Nov 28, 2013)

Why liquid?

I send you a PM..


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Nov 28, 2013)

Your inbox is full bro... Send me a PM when you have deleted old messages! I know few EU places that sell AI's in tablet form at least and I know for sure that they are G2G.. But I've found Black Lion Research Formeron (transdermal formestane gel) work better for myself at least.


----------

